
Snowden: FBI's claim it can't unlock the San Bernardino iPhone is 'bullshit' - nsns
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/09/edward-snowden-fbi-san-bernardino-iphone-bullshit-nsa-apple
======
lisper
Vindicated again! :-)

